# Virginia NRA Basic Pistol Class



## bpranney (Jan 26, 2007)

For those of you in the Northern Virginia area, I am an NRA certified Instructor and I teach the NRA Basic Pistol class. I do have a class coming up on February 10, 2007 in Fairfax, VA. The cost is $100 and if you would like more information send me a pm or an email [email protected]


----------

